# DOVE migration



## TURKINATOR56

What are your thoughts on dove migration in ohio? It seems in southern Ohio that once a field is shot up that's pretty much it for the year. You will have a few local birds filtering in to good feeding fields, but not the waves of migratory birds that hunters in other areas talk about. It would seem that if the Midwest had a lot of dove migration, that we would have a bunch of Michigan's protected song birds coming our way as the season progresses. I've just not seen it. Do Midwest doves migrate to the extent that western doves do?


----------



## beaver

They basically follow the same flyways as waterfowl, which means we get the same amount of activity as we do waterfowl.....

Enough to waste all of our time and money on, but not enough to make sense to anyone who doesn't live here. Lol


----------



## beaver

If you look at the flyways, they kind of go around ohio. We do get some migrators though. I killed a banded dove from the other side of WV a couple years back. He was either migrating or just got out of a bad relationship and needed a new start.


----------



## TURKINATOR56

I've got friends in New Mexico who hav quality dove shooting at birds that migrate their way. Just wish our season lasted a little longer than opening week.


----------



## Tritonman

More doves have been collecting at the pit. Some are darker in color, which tells me they are northern birds. These little cold fronts will push the birds. Don't take much to move doves south.


----------



## supercanoe

The morning doves northern range stops at the Great Lakes. They aren't like ducks that breed all the way to the Arctic. There aren't that many doves north of us to make a big migration push through Ohio. We kill mostly local birds. I watch the population cycle on a daily basis. The population peaks every year in late August/early September.


----------



## TURKINATOR56

supercanoe said:


> The morning doves northern range stops at the Great Lakes. They aren't like ducks that breed all the way to the Arctic. There aren't that many doves north of us to make a big migration push through Ohio. We kill mostly local birds. I watch the population cycle on a daily basis. The population peaks every year in late August/early September.


That is what I have noticed


----------



## huntindoggie22

Killed a one man limit today hunting midday. Plenty of birds to shoot at.


----------



## Carpn

Killed a 2 man limit in less than a hr this morning after a failed teal hunt . 
One was actually banded .


----------



## Tritonman

I was not insinuating that the mourning dove bred or flew to the tundra like ducks. What I was saying is that doves do migrate and doves north of here, will fly south. And if someone has a dove magnet then they may experience more. And some years they will migrate before the season starts. The migration map is online.


----------



## Lucky1313

Doves definitely migrate, and can be here one day and gone the next, but many times you'll get another push of birds due to weather up north. Nice thing about doves is that the second split goes through to the middle of December, and if we weren't so focused on shooting ducks, we'd spend more time getting after them.


----------

